# I copied the "Smoke Ring" Fatty!!  Lots of pics



## tom knotek

First off thank you to pokernut for the idea.  This is my Italian style, Marinara, mozz and provelone cheese, ham, pepperoni, and peppers and onions.  This beast weighed in at just over 7#.













2013-02-02_14-38-31_378.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















2013-02-02_14-38-37_3.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















2013-02-02_14-44-05_294.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















2013-02-02_14-44-12_226.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















2013-02-02_14-49-12_568.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















2013-02-02_17-04-47_389.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















2013-02-02_17-33-07_446.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















2013-02-02_17-33-13_288.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















2013-02-03_10-44-00_341.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013






Some pics of the candied bacon













2013-02-03_15-29-18_836.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















2013-02-03_15-34-13_523.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















2013-02-03_15-34-19_657.jpg



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















IMG_9495.JPG



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















IMG_9499.JPG



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















IMG_9500.JPG



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















IMG_9501.JPG



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


















IMG_9506.JPG



__ tom knotek
__ Feb 4, 2013


----------



## mike johnson

That looks absolutely Delicious! Very nice job!!!


----------



## go4abliss

that fatty looks really good, thanks for sharing


----------



## themule69

looks great. i have to say that is one of the best fatties i have seen. great color.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Tom Knotek said:


> IMG_9501.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tom knotek
> __ Feb 4, 2013


Now that's the money shot! Looks like it tasted great!


----------



## pokernut

Wow.... I could not be any more impressed!

Great choice of innards, I am going to recreate this one myself!

Well done Tom


----------



## kathrynn

Tom!  Now you and PokerNut have given me a reason to use my old bundt pan that doesn't bake well anymore.  Yipeee....that looks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 wonderful!


----------



## tom knotek

hey guys thank you so much for the kind words.  Cant wait to make another one!!


----------



## hambone1950

That is really scrumptious looking , and what a genius use of the old bundt pan!
Do you know offhand what the total cook time was on the fatty and what IT you pulled it off the heat at?
That is a brilliant piece of cookery. Props to you and poker nut for a great idea.:yahoo:


----------



## pgsmoker64

Super looking fatty!!!

Okay - so you gonna share how you prepared that candied bacon?


----------



## tom knotek

Hambone, it took a total of about 6 hours at 220.  I pulled it off at 162 degrees.  Everything cooked perfect.  I also mopped it with my bbq sauce about 4 times over the last 2 hours.

PG, the candied bacon was just some dark brown sugar, cinnamon, and some crushed red pepper flakes. Baked on a small rack at 200 for and hour then jumped the temp up to 350 for about 10min.  My kids loved it.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Tom Knotek said:


> PG, the candied bacon was just some dark brown sugar, cinnamon, and some crushed red pepper flakes. Baked on a small rack at 200 for and hour then jumped the temp up to 350 for about 10min.  My kids loved it.


I do something very similar and call it spiced bacon

Brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, black pepper, and fine ground corn meal


----------



## tom knotek

PGSmoker64 said:


> I do something very similar and call it spiced bacon
> 
> Brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, black pepper, and fine ground corn meal


That sounds awesome.  Once I made this I had more ideas of what to try on the next batch.


----------



## eripprn

I'm gonna have to copy you!  Awesome, man.

edward


----------



## cranemansteve

cool I never thought of doing one like that.............thanks for the ideal.........i got 3 breakfast and one pizza on the smoker as we speak............yum yum


----------



## nwohiosmoke

is this sausage or beef?


----------



## bassshadow

Thanks Tom for posting your wonderful creation... I am bumping this up to the top of my must do smoking list. I really have never seen a more beautiful piece of work you have shared with us.


----------



## grillmastergnrl

wow, that looks great


----------



## tom knotek

Hey guys thanks for the nice comments.  This was all sausage.  I used whatever I had.  Some Bob Evans regualar and spicy.  I had some bulk spicy italian and then bought some more spicy and regualr italian.  I had a total of about 4 1/2# of sausage.  I cant wait to do it again.


----------



## mdboatbum

Dude. that is simply awe inspiring. You can't see, but I'm doing the "I'm not worthy" bow at my computer screen. Seriously, I am.


----------



## thoseguys26

Bacon cake! Very nice job. That is very awesome looking.


----------



## b00kemdano

That's awesome! 

Maybe I can finally put my wife's bundt pans to some use since she won't make me any cakes!


----------



## hova1914

this. looks. AMAZING!


----------



## dj mishima

How much bacon was need to wrap that bad boy?


----------



## appwsmsmkr1

THIS ^^ looks awesome!!! Oh this is a definite!!


----------



## tom knotek

Hey dj. I think it was about 2 pounds. Maybe a little more. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## boykjo

Sweet.............


----------

